

Creator of Oculus VR answers questions about the FB Acquisition on Reddit - MrGando
http://www.reddit.com/r/oculus/comments/21dvlz/palmer_i_will_continue_to_support_oculus_but/

======
mrlinx
The key comment from him would be this:

"We have not gotten into all the details yet, but a lot of the news is coming.
The key points: 1) We can make custom hardware, not rely on the scraps of the
mobile phone industry. That is insanely expensive, think hundreds of millions
of dollars. More news soon. 2) We can afford to hire everyone we need, the
best people that fit into our culture of excellence in all aspects. 3) We can
make huge investments in content. More news soon."

